# [OOC] Shamutanti Hills - psi/gng [3/4]



## doghead (Oct 24, 2004)

Shamutanti Hills
a short psionic gng adventure.​
-- PLAYERS --

*Bendyn Norath*, male human warrior psion of Analand (Fighter1/Psion3)
* played by Scotley
*Arn 'Jack' Jackal*, male human Wild man of the forest (Barbarian1/Sorcerer2/Fighter1)
* played by Hypersmurf
*Unnamed*, adamantine golum (psychi warrior 3)
* played by Bloodweaver1
*Casparan Atavar*, male human Warrior Priest of Courga (Soul Knife 4).
* created by Sado, now an NPC.

The ic thread is open.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2004)

*Introduction and Generation*

-- INTRODUCTION --

I've been wanting to try out the psionic rules, and the recent discovery of a copy of the Steve Jackson's *Sorcery! 1: Shamutanti Hills* in a second hand shop has provided me with a fairly quick and dirty way to do it.

These familier with the series will know that book on only take you some of the way. I'll deal with that problem if we ever get that far. Basically, at the moment I'm treating this as a bit of a one shot adventure. 

BTW, being familier with the series is not a bar to entry, so long as you can maintain the distinction between what you know and what your character does.​
I wouldn't get too attached to the characters. I'm going to be using Ken Hood's *Grim and Gritty Revised Rules** and the encounters pretty much out of the book as is. Which means some of the encounters may be ridiculously easy, but some may not. There may be the odd UCK or TPK. However, it shouldn't be too hard to insert new characters.

* the gng rules are hosted in the ENWorld downloads section. There is also a gng thread in the House Rules forum. Links to the rules can be found in the first post.​
I'm only looking to run a small group of characters, say a maximum of 4. Slots will be granted on the basis of completed characters rather than expressions of interest.

I work off the 3.5SRD. Please keep to whats in there. The default answer is *No.* The psionic classes section of the excellent  online 3.5SRD by Solvelior & Sage can be found here.

Oh yeah, before I forget, no coloured text please. I'm British.

-- CHARACTER GENERATION --

28 point buy
Core PHB races.
* (no psionic races as I'd like to keep this as simple as possible).
Psionic classes + Barbarian, Fighter, Monk, Rogue.
* (ie, the non-spellcasting classes. )
3rd level.
Max 1st starting gold x 7.
* (I'll generate some psionic/magic items once the basic character concepts are sorted.)


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2004)

*SIDEBAR: ON THE GODS*

First and above all is the mother godess, the Earth, Gaia. The beginning and end of all things. Around her circle her two consorts - the Sun, Solar, and Moon, Lunar. They rise from their resting place in the east and enter the mother godess in the west at the end of each pass across the heavens. And from these unions were born all the other forces of the world - the winds, the waves, the tides, the season and the storms. Each of them children of the earth, gods themselves, their numbers almost uncountable.

Solar is revered as the giver of strength and vigour. Lunar is revered as the giver of intellect and wisdom.

Long ago, in the golden age, the Sun and the Moon crossed the skys at will. But in each was a small wyrm of jealousy for the attention given to the other by the Earth. Each of the consorts attempted to undermine the devotion to the other. The Moon touched the world with fear and doubt and The Sun with rage and cruelty. When the Earth discovered what had been done, she was angered. But as she was about to purge the world of these things, she noticed that not all mortals submitted to them and the spirit light that burned in those that struggled was brighter than that she had ever seen before. The mortals had been granted, she realised, a blessing, although it was a harsh one.

But she could not let the actions of her consorts go unpunished. So she summed them to her and commanded them to march a fixed path across the skys as a sign of their eternal obedience to her. Should they ever deviate, she would distroy them. And so from that day forth they did as commanded they did as commanded because they new that the Earth did not threaten, and while she was loving, she was not forgiving.

But the a small wyrm of jealousy remained within both them. So both the Sun and the Moon secretly summoned the dragons to them. Solar offered them great strength and power in return for taking the gift of fire and metal working to his followers. With it they could build weapons and grow strong. Lunar offered knowlegde and wisdom in return for taking the gift of the White Mind, the ability to manipulate the Flux, to his followers so with it they could grow strong.

Once again the Earth found out. Without a word she commanded the sun to withdraw for six months and the moon to turn his face every month in order that each could contemplate his weakness. At the sense of loss each felt at the isolation during their period of banishment each was overcome with remorse. They realised that the next time they erred would be their last. Both knelt before the Earth and begged her to help them overcome the wyrm with them. The earth just smiled and told them they had to tear it out themselves. Both paled at the thought, wondering if they had the courage. But both found it and ripped out the wyrm from within. The Earth commanded them to throw it down to the ground. Both were horrified at idea of what would result from such an action. The Earth just watched them in silence. Knowing that they failed her twice, the sun and the moon did as they had been told.

Purged of their wyrms, the Earth allowed them to return to the heavens where they were told to watch over the people of the surface and help them to overcome their own wyrms as they themselves had.

_Initial Post here:_ [sblock]Been (rather unsucessfully) doodling around with a Gnome Psion. I find myself feeling that I'm stuck in a rut with character generation. On the other hand, I've been getting a real kick out of playing 'abandoned' characters recently. Perhaps I should post around and see if anyone has a character already rolled up.

Anyway, on a more relevent note, it doesn't look like there is much interest in this. Pity. I can't help but thinking it might be fun to run. A little weird, but fun. I'll leave it open til the end of the week just in case.

the head of the dog[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2004)

*SIDEBAR: ON LIFE IN THE OLD WORLD*

Society is ordered largely around the family clans. There is about a dozen or so in Analand, and most people claim membership of one of them. The heads of the clans are most powerful nobility of the Kingdom. Each clan claims part of Analand as its own. Honour and loyalty are the two foundations of society.

Life is mostly pastorial and agrarian. A wise clan head knows as much about farming and breeding as he does fighting. Wealth is measured in heads of cattle and sheep and acreage of forest as much as it is gold and silver. The latter being more for displaying wealth. Who can eat gold when times are tough?

One option for character's is to be a son or close cousin of one of the clan heads, starting to come into your own as a man and a warrior {1}. But not yet with a name of your own (in other words, still often known as so-n-so, son of such-n-such.) As such, you will be aproached by the head of the clan, or one close to him if he is not in the city, to undertake this mission.

Bonus skill: Prof/agriculture: 4 ranks.

Another is the Stone Guard. The Stone Guard carry the responsibilty of protecting the stone, and they move when it does every four years. While a presitigious, it is not particularly interesting. There has been no threats to the Stone since mad Morrissy attempted to keep it after his four years were up. Well, there was that group of bandits that attacked the caravan last year, but they really didn't seem to be aware of what it was they had bitten off, until it was too late.

The Stone guard is made up of men from all five of the kingdoms. Anyone may apply, regardless of birth or station. Most of the Stone Guard are of young men of good families looking seeking political advantage, or of poor families looking to get a start in the world, and honoured veteren warriors happy enough to see another quiet day. But not all of them. The veterens are amoung some of the finest warriors in the five kingdoms, and many join for a year or two learn from them. And they have a reputation for being tough masters.

The Stone Guard are an anomally in one way. Upon initiation, each member vows to put the Stone above all loyalities to family and King. They are not to take up the sword the for any purpose other than to protect the stone (or themselves, obviously). The wisdom of this policy was proved when Mad King Morrissey made his bid for the Stone.

Bonus Skill: Know/nobility and royalty: 4 ranks

{1} the term warrior also includes psions of a martial bent in common usage.

_Initial Post here:_ [sblock]Oh well. Who is the saddest bitch in a box?

I think that its time to put this one out of its misery. Given that everythig else was fairly Core, it looks like its going to a challenge to get another game going unless I'm willing to live with HP's. Perhaps its time to put plans to start a new game to rest.

the head of the dog.[/sblock]


----------



## Sado (Oct 30, 2004)

I just saw this one, and if it's not too late I'd be interested in it. I'm a big FF fan. I'd love to try my hand as a Monk from Demonkeep in Ruddlestone maybe. Or if that's too exotic just an Analander Fighter.

If you can find a couple others I'd love to take a crack at it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2004)

The Demonkeep in Ruddlestone? 

Sado, I suspect that you know more about the Sorecery! series than I do. I think that I have done the whole series, but that was years ago. At the moment I only have the first book with me.

Monks are cool. But any interest in a psychic warrior? I'd really like to give the psionics a work out, so if your willing to go with a psionic class (it doesn't have to be psychic warrior), I'm willing to run it solo.


----------



## Sado (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't have any psionic books, and I am totally unfamiliar with the rules. Never even seen them (well, I've seen the books in the store, but never read them).

And Demonkeep wasn't in sorcery, but was part of the larger Fighting Fantasy setting of Titan, the world in which Sorcery takes place. advancedfightingfantasy.com has a good bit of background and setting material if you're interested.


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Sado, I'll look the site some time this weekend.

I don't have the psionic books either, I use the Sovelior_Sage online 3.5SRD here. Nor have I ever used the psionic rules before, which is the reason for this game.

So if you're interested in giving it a try, let me know.


----------



## Sado (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok, let me look over the psionics stuff and see if I can get the hang of it. I'm pulling overtime all weekend but I should be able to read it over.

I'll also need to look over the gng rules.


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2004)

Sounds good. I'll get off my butt and put some links in the second post.

The gng rules are fairly short and sweet. It won't take more than 30 minutes to get your head around. The biggest impact in my other game has been that CON & Toughness have become more popular (they determin your SOAK value along with armour.)

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2004)

Given the expression of interest by Sado, there is a possiblity that this game will get off the ground. I'm happy to run it with just one character, but two or three would allow a greater range of the psionic classes and abilities to be tried.

Should you be interested just post up here. CharGen information is all in the 2 post.

thotd


----------



## Komodo (Oct 30, 2004)

Ahoy!  I come to rescue this campaign.  I'd gladly be interested in playing.  In fact, I've already got a character made up.  Just need to adjust his stats to 28-point buy.  He's a rogue, going into psychic warrior, going into elocator.  However, I know absolutely nothing about this setting.  Will that be a problem?


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2004)

Komodo, post up the character here and we shall see. I'm not sure what an elocator is, but as its going to be down the track we can worry about that later. 

The setting is fairly generic fantasy. I'm thinking for celtic ireland than medieval europe in feel perhaps, but it won't be anything particularly out of the ordinary except that there are no magic using classes. As Sado mentioned, there is a Fighting Fantasy site that outlines the setting, but I'm only going to be drawing on that indirectly.

the head of the dog


----------



## Komodo (Oct 31, 2004)

Elocator is a PrC from the _Expanded Psionics Handbook_.  I had the character in a game that never got off the ground, but that was a while ago and apparently the thread was finally deleted.  I'll have to make it up again, assuming that the concept is okay.  It shouldn't take me too long.


----------



## Sado (Oct 31, 2004)

Doghead, I read over the Grim-N-Gritty rules today, and I must say I am positively giddy at the thought of trying them out. They look awesome.

It will probably take me a day or two to look over the psionics stuff enough to be comfortable making a character.  I'm thinking either a Psychic Wrrior or a Soul Knife right now


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2004)

Kodomo: Found it. I havn't really looked at any of the PrC so far. But its in the SRD so it should be fine. With an entry requirement of Concentration 8 ranks it means minimum entry of 6th, so not really an issue for a while. So the concept is good.

Sado: Glad that you like look of the gng rules. At low levels they actually increase a characters survivability somewhat. Sould Knives and Psychic Warriors are probably the easiest to start with. Thats where I would start.

So it looks like we have two, both reasonably handy in a fight. Should be good.

A couple of days to get characters sorted (post them up here first - We might just use  this thread for out Rogues gallery if there are only two), and hopefully we shall be running before the end of the week.

the head of the dog


----------



## Sado (Nov 2, 2004)

I promise I'm still here and I'm still interested. I've been swamped at work. We've had one person out sick and another on funeral leave, that in addition to the fact that we are only at 75% staffing in the first place. I've pretty much been going to work, coming home to sleep, and going right back in.

I think I've got a handle on the rules, and I've pretty much got my character worked out (Soul Knife). I've pretty much just got to do his/her (haven't decided on gender or background) equipment and then should be ready to post.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Sado. Soul Knife is good. In the gng thread (last page or so), someone describes how their Sould Knife took out an ogre toe to toe. In gng, thats pretty impressive.

thotd


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2004)

Ooh! Ooh! I love Psionics soooo much. I know I got here kind of late, but I would love to have a piece of this. I'd play a Shaper I think. Gotta love those Astral Constructs. On the other hand, I do also like Kineticists alot. They just have that oh-so-satisfying BOOM factor to them.  

 So I'm undecided. I'll go read over the GnG rules again, and see how I feel afterwards.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Eluvan

Three chaarcters would be perfectly doable. I generally allocate slots on the basis of characters presented. Even assuming both of the others post up characters before you, there would still be room for one more.

thotd


----------



## Sado (Nov 3, 2004)

Casparan Atavar of Demonkeep
Warrior-Priest Initiate of Telak

Human Male Soul Knife 3
Lawful Neutral

STR 11
DEX 13
CON 15
INT 10
WIS 15
CHA 10

FOR 3
REF 4
WIL 5

Skills (trained)
Concentration 6
Knowledge (Religion-Telak) 2
Listen 6
Move Silently 6
Spot 6
Tumble 7
Autohypnosis 7

Skills (untrained)
Knowledge (Psionics) 2 (synergy Autohypnosis)
Balance 1
Escape Artist 1
Heal 2
Hide 1
Ride 1
Sense Motive 2
Survival 2
Use Rope 1

All other skills at zero or unable to use

BAB 2
Soak 5
Defense 5

Feats
Up The Wall
Point Blank Shot
Blind Fight

Special Abilities
Wild Talent
Mind Blade
Throw Mind Blade
Weapon Focus (Mind Blade)
Psychic Strike (1D8)

Weapon
Mind Blade 2 + 1(Weapon Focus: Mind Blade)

Armor
Masterwork Studded Leather (+3 soak)

Shield
Darkwood Buckler (+1 defense)

Other Equipment
Backpack
Bedroll
Rations (10 days)
Waterskin
Shovel
Smokestick (2)
Everburning Torch
Feather Token: Swan Boat

Money
30 gp

Background
A member of an elite order of warrior-priests of Telak from Demonkeep Outpost in Ruddlestone, whose duty it is to guard the border of Brice. With recent cessation of hostilities between the two nations, several members or the order have been assigned missions in various areas of the Old World, both to advance the interests of Ruddlestone and to expose their initiates to new and different challenges.

Casparan is a fairly new member of the order, and has been selected for a mission of potentially great importance-the recovery of the Stone, stolen from the Great Hall of the king of Analand.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

Sado. Looks good. I'll give a once over tonight.

One slot is taken.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2004)

Sado, it looks good. The stuff in italics red is mine.



			
				Sado said:
			
		

> Casparan Atavar of Demonkeep
> Warrior-Priest Initiate of Telak
> 
> Skills (trained)
> ...




As originally written the characters were all sons af Analand and the mission was to be kept secret from the other Kingdoms. Humm. OK. How's this.

After the theft, the High King informed the ambassador of each of the other Kingdoms of the situation, and the plan to send a mission to Xiavier. Initially, each of the ambassadors wanted one of their own to accompany the mission to meet Xiavier. But so many people would have drawn attention and they all agreed that it would be best to keep everything as low key as possible at this point. So they decided to choose one to represent them. But the choice of each of the ambassadors was rejected by the other ambassadors and there was stalemate until someone suggested the Warrior Priest of Demon Keep. For although Demon Keep was within the borders of Ruddlestone, it was widely respected by all. And so Casparan was summoned and the responsibility laid upon his shoulders.


----------



## Sado (Nov 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Sado, it looks good. The stuff in italics red is mine.
> 
> Mind Blade 2 + 1 (Weapon Focus: Mind Blade) 2 + 1
> 
> How are you for weight/encumberance?




BAB (2) + weapon Focus-Mind Blade (1)

I'm at work, don't have exact numbers, but its med load I believe.



> As originally written the characters were all sons af Analand and the mission was to be kept secret from the other Kingdoms. Humm. OK. How's this.
> 
> After the theft, the High King informed the ambassador of each of the other Kingdoms of the situation, and the plan to send a mission to Xiavier. Initially, each of the ambassadors wanted one of their own to accompany the mission to meet Xiavier. But so many people would have drawn attention and they all agreed that it would be best to keep everything as low key as possible at this point. So they decided to choose one to represent them. But the choice of each of the ambassadors was rejected by the other ambassadors and there was stalemate until someone suggested the Warrior Priest of Demon Keep. For although Demon Keep was within the borders of Ruddlestone, it was widely respected by all. And so Casparan was summoned and the responsibility laid upon his shoulders.




Ooh, sorry I missed that bit. Thanks for working it in.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

This could be fun. I'd be interested in playing a Human Fighter 1/Psion (Egoist)2. I'll try to work out a character tonight. So Far figure the following. 

Str. 16+3 (10)
Dex. 14+2 (6)
Con. 12+1 (4)
Int. 14+2  (6)
Wis. 10     (2)
Cha. 8-1   (0)

I don't have much experience with the grim and gritty rules, but how do they handle ranged touch attacks? 

Scotley


----------



## Diirk (Nov 5, 2004)

A couple of questions about grim and gritty.. I was thinking about the Psionic Body feat, how would that work with grim and gritty ? similair to toughness, like say.. +1 soak/2 psionic feats, capped at 3 or so ?

And soak applies to _all_ damage, right ? spells, weapons, etc?


```
[b]Name:[/b] Eric The Bold
[b]Class:[/b] 3 Psychic Warrior
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] NG

[b]Str:[/b] 14 +2      [b]Level:[/b] 3        [b]XP:[/b] 3000
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2      [b]BAB:[/b] +2         [b]Lifebar:[/b] 20/20
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2      [b]Grapple:[/b] +4     [b]Power Points:[/b] 8
[b]Int:[/b] 10 +0      [b]Speed:[/b] 20'      [b]Manifester Level:[/b] 3
[b]Wis:[/b] 14 +2      [b]Init:[/b] +2        
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0      [b]ACP:[/b] -6         

[b]Defense:[/b] +7 (+2 BAB, +2 Dex, +3 Shield)
[b]Soak:[/b] +9 (+5 Armour, +2 Con, +2 feats)

                         [b]Base[/b]   [b]Mod[/b]  [b]Misc[/b]  [b]Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]                      3    +2          +5
[b]Ref:[/b]                       1    +2          +3
[b]Will:[/b]                      1    +2          +3

[b]Weapon[/b]                  [b]Attack[/b]   [b]Damage[/b]     [b]Critical[/b]
Battleaxe                 +6      1d8+2     +10/+5

[b]Languages:[/b] Common

[b]Feats:[/b] Weapon Focus (Battleaxe), Overchannel, Psionic Weapon,
       Psionic Body, Psionic Talent

[b]Skill Points:[/b] 18       [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 6/3x
[b]Skills[/b]                   [b]Ranks[/b]  [b]Mod[/b]  [b]Misc[/b]  [b]Total[/b]
Concentration              6    +2          +8
Autohypnosis               6    +2          +8
Knowledge (Psionics)       4    +0          +4
Psicraft                   1x   +0          +1
Survival                   4    +2          +6

[b]Equipment:[/b]               [b]Cost[/b]    [b]Weight[/b]
Mw Battleaxe                                   310gp    6 lbs
Chainmail                                      150gp   40 lbs
"Shield of Baird" - Shield +1, Heartening      170gp   15 lbs
Psi Tattoo - Elf Sight (L1)
"Nac Mac Lizard" - Power Stone - Biofeedback, Chameleon (L1), Wall Walker (L2)

[b]Total Weight:[/b]  61 lbs        [b]Money:[/b] 345 gp

                           [b]Lgt[/b]   [b]Med[/b]   [b]Hvy[/b]  [b]Lift[/b]  [b]Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]                58    116   175  350   875      

[b]Powers Known:[/b]
1st - Expansion, Offensive Precognition, Metaphysical Weapon

[b]Background:[/b]
As the bastard younger son of a minor clan, Eric quickly picked up on the
fact that he was not only superfluous, but also somewhat of an
embarassment. Not that he was ever mistreated - on the contrary,
everyone seemed quited charmed with his noble bravado and haphazard
approach to life. It was probably this reaction that saved him from
resentment; instead he decided to engage in a variety of dashing deeds
of daring-do, wandering the country side (and sparing his family of his
presence) fighting evil and righting wrongs... well when he can find it
anyway. Its still early in Eric's career, but he has hopes and dreams like
none but the young can.
```


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess I'd better get in gear if I want a place in this. So, here you go.   

*Lirithan Hartan*
Human Male Psion (Kineticist) 3
Neutral Good

XP: 3,000

Str 8 (-1)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 18 (+4)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 14 (+2)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +0
Defense: +1
Soak: 3 (7 w/ Inertial Armour)
Initiative: +0

Attack +0 melee (damage 1d6, crit 20/x2, shortspear)
or +1 ranged (damage 1d8, crit 19-20/x2, range 80' x10, light crossbow)

Saves:
Fort +2
Ref +1
Will +2

Skills:
Appraise +4 (0 ranks +4 Int)
Autohypnosis +5 (6 ranks -1 Wis)
Balance -1 (0 ranks +0 Dex)
Bluff +1 (0 ranks +1 Cha)
Climb -1 (0 ranks -1 Str)
Concentration +6 (5 ranks +1 Con)
Craft +4 (0 ranks +4 Int)
Diplomacy +4 (3 ranks (CC) +1 Cha)
Disguise +1 (0 ranks +1 Cha)
Escape Artist -1 (0 ranks +0 Dex)
Forgery +4 (0 ranks +4 Int)
Gather Information +1 (0 ranks +1 Cha)
Heal -1 (0 ranks -1 Wis)
Hide +0 (0 ranks +0 Dex)
Intimidate +3 (2 ranks +1 Cha)
Jump -1 (0 ranks -1 Str)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (3 ranks +4 Int)
Knowledge (Psionics) +8 (4 ranks +4 Int)
Listen +1 (0 ranks -1 Wis, +2 alertness)
Move Silently +0 (0 ranks +0 Dex)
Perform +1 (0 ranks +0 Cha)
Profession (cook) +3 (4 ranks -1 Wis)
Psicraft +10 (6 ranks +4 Int)
Ride +0 (0 ranks +0 Dex)
Search +4 (0 ranks +4 Int)
Sense Motive +5 (3 ranks (CC)-1 Wis +3 Psicrystal)
Spot +1 (0 ranks -1 Wis, +2 alertness)
Survival -1 (0 ranks -1 Wis)
Swim -1 (0 ranks -1 Str)
Use Rope +0 (0 ranks +0 Dex)

Abilities:
Quick to Master
Discipline (Psychokinesis)
Bonus Feats (1)

Feats: 
Psicrystal Affinity 
Overchannel
Psionic Body
Talented

Powers (17 psi/day)
Level 1 (DC 15)
Control Object
Create Sound
Inertial Armour
Mind Thrust
Psionic Grease

Level 2 (DC 16)
Energy Missile
Id Insinuation

Equipment: 
Shortspear
Light Crossbow
20 Bolts
Bedroll 
Backpack
-Ink (1.oz vial)
-Inkpen
-20 sheets of paper
-5x Sunrod
-Waterskin
757.8gp

Total Weight = 24 lbs (light load)

Description: Lirithan stands about 6' tall, and has unkempt brown hair and sparkling blue eyes. He is dressed in fine, extravagant silk clothes with fine embroidery, in which he looks rather uncomfortable and out of place. He is rarely seen without a cheerful smile on his face, and his demeanour is open and friendly.

History: Lirithan is a simple country boy at heart, and it will probably be some time before he considers himself otherwise. He never took to physical work like most of his peers when he was growing up, preferring instead to spend his time with the witch of the village as she was the closest to a learned person in the small, sheltered community. He was apprenticed to the innkeeper and learned to cook, although he never really took to the work, having a tendency to mix up ingredients and quantities rather haphazardly. 

 His life remained sheltered, and any thoughts of anything more were nothing but far-off dreams until the day his latent powers began to manifest. Scared of his own abilities and not comprehending their source or meaning, he went to the witch and asked for help. She tried to instruct him, but soon realised that his powers were far greater than anything she could help him with. After she had conferred with his family, it was decided that Lirithan should be sent away to live with relatives in the city, where he could get instruction and proper training. 

 Until he arrived in the city, he had had no idea of his family connections. He soon realised that he was, by most people's standards, nobility. His father was closely related to the head of one of the great clans, but had given up the courtly life and moved out to the county in part to be with the woman he loved and in part simply to get away from the strain of politics. Lirithan is still trying to come to terms with his apparent status, and he certainly doesn't have the mindset of a noble. His powers, however, have developed and matured considerably and he is rapidly approaching the point where he needs to discover the rest of his power for himself. 

Psicrystal (sympathetic)
Diminutive Construct
Initiative +2
Speed 30ft.
Defense +6
Soak 1
BAB/Grapple +0/-17
SQ Construct Traits, hardness 8, psicrystal granted abilities (alertness, improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch powers)
Saves: Ref +3, Fort +1, Will +3
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con -, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills: Climb +14, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Search +2, Spot +6
Feats: Alertness


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2004)

Whoa.

Diirk: Eric looks sound. I pretty much came up with the same thing for Psionic Body. +1 Soak/2 Psionic feats. The only difference is I thought of using the character's Wis Bonus as the cap. So I'll leave it as an alternative - +3 or your Wis Bonus, to be chosen when the feat is taken. Soak applies to damage from an attack. I can't think of any exceptions off the top of my head, but I'm not going to guarantee that there aren't any.

Eluvan: At first glance Lirithan looks sound, so assuming no dramas, you have the third slot. I'll try and find time to go over him today.

And then there were three. I will get started on the IC thread asap. There is a fouth slot available, but it is dependent on getting a character posted and sorted before the game begins. After that, entry will depend on in game opportunities to introduce an new character.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2004)

Okay, here's a very rough draft. I don't have much experience with the grim and gritty rules, but how do they handle ranged touch attacks and some of the feats and powers I chose? I listed regular armor class and such so I've got some conversion to do. I should be able to finish up Monday. 

Scotley.

Human
Fighter 1/Psion (Egoist) 2 
Exp: 3001

Str. 16+3 (10)
Dex. 14+2 (6)
Con. 12+1 (4)
Int. 14+2 (6)
Wis. 10 (2)
Cha. 8-1 (0)

Height: 5’9”
Weight: 145
Age: 21
Hp: 19
Speed: 30’
Power Points: 6+2
AC: 19, Touch 12, Flat Footed (17)
Armor Check Penalty: -4
Init: +2
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common, 

Race/Class Abilities/Feats: Bonus Feat and Skills, Proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons, and All Armor and Shields, Bonus Discipline Psychometabolism,  Psicrystal Affinity, Alertness (/w Psicrystal), Exotic Weapon Proficiency—Bastard Sword, Weapon Focus-Bastard Sword, Psionic Body, Psionic Weapon

Saves: Fort—2+1 Con=+3, Ref—+2Dex=+2, Will—3+0Wis=+3

BAB: +2 

Melee +3 Str. 

MW Bastard Sword: +7 Attack 1d10+3 s 19-20 x2 crit (335gp)

Lance: +5 Attack 1d8+3 (x2 if charging mount) p x3 crit (10gp) Reach

Dagger: +5 Attack 1d4+3 p or s 19-20 x2 crit Has 3 (6gp)

Ranged +2 Dex.

Javelin: +4 Attack 1d6+3 p x2 crit range--30' (has 12) (12gp)

Dagger +4 Attack 1d4+3 19-20 p crit range—10’ (has 3) 

Armor: MW Breastplate (350gp), MW Heavy Wooden Shield (157gp)

Skills: Fighter (2+2Intx5) Psion (2+2Intx2) Human Bonus (4+2)

Appraise xx (+2Int)
Autohypnosis p (2+0Wis)
Balance p (1+2Dex) ac
Climb b (1+3Str) ac
Concentration p (2+1Con)
Craft p f (+2Int)
Escape Artist xx (+2Dex) ac
Forgery xx (+2Int)
Handle Animal f (-1Cha)
Heal p (4+0Wis+2 Kit)
Hide xx (0+2Dex) ac
Intimidate f (4-1Cha)
Jump f (1+3Str) ac
Knowledge p (other) (0+2Int)
Knowledge p (psionics)(1+2Int)
Listen xx (2+0Wis+2Feat)
Move Silently xx (+2Dex) ac
Profession- p (+0Wis)
Psicraft p (2+2Int)
Ride f (4+2Dex) (+2 to stay in the saddle)
Search xx (2+2Int)
Sense Motive xx (+0Wis)
Spot xx (2+0Wis+3Psicrystal+2Feat)
Swim f (1+3Str)
Use Rope xx (+2Dex)

ac=armor check penalty, p=Psion skills f=fighter skills xx=cross class

Powers Know: 5 1st Level + Discipline 

Thicken Skin (1 point) +1 enhancement to AC 10min./level. 3 additional points adds +1 AC, 6 additional points to use as a swift action. 

Call to Mind (1 point) Meditate 1 min. after failed knowledge check for second chance at +4.

Energy Ray (1 point)

Mind Thrust 

Precognitive Defense (1 point)

Precognition Offensive: +1 insight bonus on your attack rolls. Each 3 additional points adds +1, 6 additional points makes swift rather than standard action. 

Psicrystal: Observant (+3 Spot), Alertness, improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, Skills as owner—4 minimum on spot, listen, move silently, and search.  

Other Gear: Backpack (2gp), Explorers Outfit (Base), Traveler's Outfit (1gp), Bedroll (1sp), Belt pouchesx2 (2gp), torchx3 (3cp), Quiver sized for javelins, Waterskin x2 (2gp), Flint and Steel (1gp), Healers’ Kit (50gp), Trail Rations 2 weeks (7gp), Light War Horse (150gp), Military Saddle, bags, bit and bridle (26gp) 

Cash: 7 gp, 6 sp, 7 copper 

Appearance/Personality: 

Background/History:


----------



## Diirk (Nov 6, 2004)

> Diirk: Eric looks sound. I pretty much came up with the same thing for Psionic Body. +1 Soak/2 Psionic feats. The only difference is I thought of using the character's Wis Bonus as the cap. So I'll leave it as an alternative - +3 or your Wis Bonus, to be chosen when the feat is taken. Soak applies to damage from an attack. I can't think of any exceptions off the top of my head, but I'm not going to guarantee that there aren't any.




I think I'll just stick with the flat +3 for psionic body, less stuff to remember.

Hmm, how about overchannel? Soakable? If not, then a 3d8 overchannel is almost a form of seppuku, so to speak...

Revising char above.


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2004)

And there there were four. 

I haven't completely finished transcribing Lirithan and Scotley's character (thats how I check them out. Its slow but gives me a standard Char Sheet as a bonus) but so far everything has been sound. 

The roster.

* Sado as *Casparan Atavar*, Soulknife 3
* Diirk as *Eric The Bold*, Psychic Warrior 3
* Eluvan as *Lirithan Hartan*, Psion (Kineticist) 3
* Scotley as *the unnamed* Fighter 1 Psion (Egoist) 2

Note: While Level 3 characters are not experienced enough to be counted amoung the nations heros, each of the characters will need to have connection or association that would be reason for them to be entrusted with the undertaking. For Casparan it was his membership of the Warrior Priests of Demonkeep. Some other options could be the Stoneguard (a small force dedicated to the protection of the stone), or being from a noble family of the kingdom. I'll get some more up on this later.

Diirk: I though you might have something in mind. Overchannel looks ok as is - 3d8 (ave 14), but its soakable (con and feat based soak, maybe not armour). Doable by the tough, but dangerous for the frail. 5d8 at 15th is doable as well, but probably only for the toughest, and as a last resort.

This is my first experience with psionics so please bear with me. I am currently running another gng game, but it is also in the early stages. The point being that you probably know as much as I do, probably more. So post up if you think I have missed, or misunderstood, something.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok, that sounds good, I agree it would seem a bit silly for armour to reduce the damage.. only other thing I might add is maybe a minimum damage even after soak for Overchannel so that the penalty is never entirely eliminated. Like minimum 1 pip per die after soak or whatever.

PS: Its my first experience with psionics too, so I tend to just bump into these odd things and wonder about them


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2004)

Would it be reasonable to say that in his wanderings after he left home Lirithan, for whatever reason, became involved wiht the Stone Guard? That seems to be the only way to get him involved.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm not too sure of the setting either, I was thinking of my character as a bold, valiant slay evil things, do good deeds type char tho... some hints for a background that meshes with your campaign would be appreciated


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2004)

I recently read a book of Irish folk tales, and had that in mind when I pictured this. It not really that much different from regular vanilla dnd, although a little less advanced than the usual late medieval'esque setting. So plate armour is almost unheard of and there are few large cities (at least in the sense that we would recognise. Even those that exist would seem rather small and rustic to us.)

Society is ordered largely around the family clans. There is about a dozen or so in Analand, and most people claim membership of one of them. The heads of the clans are most powerful nobility of the Kingdom. Each clan claims part of Analand as its own. Honour and loyalty are the two foundations of society.

Life is mostly pastorial and agrarian. A wise clan head knows as much about farming and breeding as he does fighting. Wealth is measured in heads of cattle and sheep and acreage of forest as much as it is gold and silver. The latter being more for displaying wealth. Who can eat gold when times are tough?

One option for character's is to be a son or close cousin of one of the clan heads, starting to come into your own as a man and a warrior. But not yet with a name of your own (in other words, still often known as so-n-so, son of such-n-such.) As such, you will be aproached by the head of the clan, or one close to him if he is not in the city, to undertake this mission.

Bonus skill: Prof/agriculture: 4 ranks.

Another is the Stone Guard. The Stone Guard carry the responsibilty of protecting the stone, and they move when it does every four years. While a presitigious, it is not particularly interesting. There has been no threats to the Stone since mad Morrissy attempted to keep it after his four years were up. Well, there was that group of bandits that attacked the caravan last year, but they really didn't seem to be aware of what it was they had bitten off, until it was too late.

The Stone guard is made up of men from all five of the kingdoms. Anyone may apply, regardless of birth or station. Most of the Stone Guard are of young men of good families looking seeking political advantage, or of poor families looking to get a start in the world, and honoured veteren warriors happy enough to see another quiet day. But not all of them. The veterens are amoung some of the finest warriors in the five kingdoms, and many join for a year or two learn from them. And they have a reputation for being tough masters.

The Stone Guard are an anomally in one way. Upon initiation, each member vows to put the Stone above all loyalities to family and King. They are not to take up the sword the for any purpose other than to protect the stone (or themselves, obviously). The wisdom of this policy was proved when Mad King Morrissey made his bid for the Stone.

Bonus Skill: Know/nobility and royalty: 4 ranks

ooc: the term warrior also includes psions of a martial bent in common usage.

Diirk: There is plenty of room for a wandering warrior in the five kingdoms, and Analand especially. The lands are dangerous, especially the deep forests and mountains, of which Analand has both. You could easily be a son (grandson even) or nephew of a clan head who has taken upon himself to keep his clans lands free of danger. A hunter of beasts, and worse.

Eluvan: The Stone Guard is an option. There are psions amoung their number. You could also be connected by blood to a clan head, but from a small branch of the family that lives far from the center of things. The "simple country boy at heart" is good. When your talents manifest themselves, the local psion (witch) realised that you had potential to far beyound what he knew and you were sent to live with you uncle in the city where you could receive better instruction. The Stone Guard is an option, but not neccessary. The clan heads all have witches of their own who could oversee your instruction.

I'm putting this together as I go and everything is still rather fluid. Perhaps its won't be all that important as far as the game goes, but I like to have a sense of where the character came from, and how he fits into things. So if you have any ideas (your musing above really helped) please feel free to post them up.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok, put a bit of a background up


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2004)

Diirk: Perfect. Take Survival 4 ranks. Strangers are usually welcome in the outlying parts. A meal and a place to sleep in exchange for news of the world and a story or two. But there have been enough nights sleeping rough and days travelling with hunters and herdsmen for you to have learnt how to look after yourself. Or if you're the type to have gone to great lengths to avoid this, take Perform (oration or instrument) 4 ranks. Being able to tell a good story or lay on some entertainment is a valuable skill for the traveller.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Okay - I think what you said will work well then. It stays with the spirit of the background I originally went with, whilst giving a reason to be involved in the quest. I'll go edit my background.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2004)

Eluvan, it looks good. I like the inter-play between his status and his own sense of it. Your uncle's name is Ceamus, and he is a great one for politics. As a result, one of your teachers is Bruscilious, the king's sage. (I really do need to get the spelling of these names worked out.)


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sure, cool.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2004)

Attached is a copy of the sheets i put together while checking over your characters. They are not complet yet (mostly weights and other odds and ends), but please give them a once over for problems. You don't need to use this format for your rogue gallery post, its just that I find it easier to have all the character sheets laid out along similar lines so I usually put together .txt files of each character.

They are a little ugly - the basic idea was to create a file that could be cut and pasted straight onto the boards without the need to formating (beyond selecting the Courier New font). But I'm still working on it. If you can think of a better layout, please let me know.

Scotley, I've converted to gng for you. Please check the skill and Powers section.

Time to get some sleep.

thotd.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 7, 2004)

Mine is still fairly incomplete, I went back and edited my char post to fill in all the missing feats , updated relevant stats etc. Obviously the char sheet you've got there is from before I did that. Other than that, looks good.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2004)

Diirk: It's updated. Thanks.

The good news is that the first ic post is almost done. The bad is that its resisting me. This time tomorrow. I promise ... er, barring unexpected disatsters and that sort of thing of course. 

Trust me, I'm a dog.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2004)

*Bendyn Norath Male Human Fighter/Psion*

Okay, here is the new and improved Bendyn. I corrected the skills and pulled the extra power. I had the mistaken impression that diciplenes worked like Domains. You had init. modified by Wisdom, which I assumed was an error, so I changed it to Dex. If I am wrong let me know and I'll edit. I fleshed out the background and I think he's ready to play. He has two bonus languages coming and I wasn't sure what would be appropriate since I don't know the setting. Given his somewhat bookish nature I was thinking something used by scolars like draconic of elven--any suggestion? I really appreciate all the work you did setting him up for gng play. Thanks,
Scotley


Bendyn Norath 
Human Male Fighter 1 / Psion (Egoist) 2

Alignment: Neutral Good.
Experience: 3225

Abilities:
* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8.

Initiative: +4 ___________ [+2 dex, +2 psicrystal]
Speed: 20 ft. ____________ [base 30 ft., med armour]
Soak: +7 _________________ [+1 con, +1 feat, +5 armour]
Defense: +5 ______________ [+2 bab, +2 dex, +2 shield]

Base Attack: +2
Base Melee: +6 ___________ [+2 bab, +3 str, +0 size]
Base Ranged: +4 __________ [+2 bab, +2 dex, +0 size]
Base Damage: +3 __________ [+3 str, +0 size]
* mw Bastard Sword +7 melee (1d10+3, 8/+0)
* Lance +5 melee (1d8+3, 10/+5)
* Dagger +5 melee (1d4+3, 8/+0)
* Dagger +4 range (1d4+3, 8/+0, 10 ft.)
* Javlin +4 range (1d6+3, 10/+0, 30 ft.)

Saves:
* Fortitude +3 ___________ [+2 base, +1 con]
* Reflex +2 ______________ [+0 base, +2 dex]
* Willpower +3 ___________ [+3 base, +0 wis]

Skills: (2+2+1)*4 fighter + (2+2+1)*2 pw = 30 skill points available.

* Autohypnosis +2 ________ [2 ranks, +0 wis] p
* Balance -1 _____________ [1 ranks, +2 dex, -4 armour] p
* Climb +0 ________________ [1 ranks, +3 str, -4 armour] f
* Concentration +3 ________ [2 ranks, +1 con] p
* Heal +4 ________________ [2 ranks, +0 wis, +2 equip] p
* Intimidate +2 ___________ [3 ranks, -1 cha] f
* Jump +0 ________________ [1 ranks, +3 str, -4 armour] f
* Knowledge (psionics) +3 __ [1 ranks, +2 int] p
* Knowledge (history) +4 ___ [2 ranks, +2 int] 
* Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +3 __ [1 ranks, +2 int]
* Knowledge (nature) +3 ___ [1 ranks, +2 int] 
* Listen +4 _______________ [2 x ranks, +0 wis, +2 psycrys]
* Psicraft +6 _____________ [2 ranks, +2 int, +2 feat] p
* Ride +6 ________________ [4 ranks, +2 dex] f
* Search +4 ______________ [2 x ranks, +2 int]
* Spot +6 ________________ [1 x ranks, +0 wis, +5 psycrys]
* Swim -4 ________________ [1 ranks, +3 str, -8 armour] f

Feats: 
* Exotic WP (bastard sword)[human]
* Psicrystal Affinity ______ [L1]
* WF (Bastard Sword) _____ [L1 fighter]
* Psionic Body ___________ [L1 psion]
* Psionic Weapon _________ [L3]

Class and Race Abilities:
* Human Bonus Feat and Skill points.
* WP (simple) and (martial), AP (all) and (shields). 
* Bonus Discipline Psychometabolism.

Manifester Level: 2
Power Points: 8 __________ [6 class, +2 int bonus]
* L1 Powers (DC 13): 

* * Call to Mind
* * Energy Ray
* * Mind Thrust
* * Precognitive Defense
* * Precognition Offensive

Languages:
* common, draconic, elvish   

Equipment:
* mw bastard sword _______ 006 lbs.
* lance __________________ 010 lbs.
* javlin x 12 _____________ 012 lbs.
* dagger x 3 _____________ 003 lbs.
* mw breastplate _________ 030 lbs.
* mw heavy wooden shield _ 010 lbs.

Backpack (2gp), Explorers Outfit (Base), Traveler's Outfit (1gp), Bedroll (1sp), Belt pouchesx2 (2gp), torchx3 (3cp), Quiver sized for javelinsx2, Waterskin x2 (2gp), Flint and Steel (1gp), Healers' Kit (50gp), Trail Rations 2 weeks (7gp), Light War Horse (150gp), Military Saddle, bags, bit and bridle (26gp)(Total weight of items carried in pack and pouches 019 pounds)
Cash: 7 gp, 6 sp, 7 copper 
Psicrystal: Observant (+3 Spot), Alertness, improved evasion, personality, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, Skills as owner: minimum on spot, listen, move silently, and search.

Encumberance:
* Light (076 lbs.) Medium (077 to 153 lbs.) Heavy (154-230 lbs.) Light by weight, but med. due to armor.
 (spare clothing, lance, bedroll, 10 days food, 1 waterskin, 6 javelins, 2 torches are carried on the horse) 

Appearance:
* Height: 5'9"
* Weight: 145 lbs
* Hair: Sandy brown worn in a braid, neatly trimed beard
* Eyes: Hazel
* Age: 21

Personality: Bendyn is a somewhat quiet and bookish compared to the rest of his family. He comes from a long line of warriors. While Bendyn was given military training and learned the basics, it was never enjoyable to him. Out of a sense of duty he worked hard and mastered the arts of war, but he lacks that certain spark of a leader. He is not a natural leader and instead tends to turn inward rather than outward. He has a gift for Psionics that his maternal aunt took the time to nurture and he has more talent for it than for war. He enjoys learning and using his gifts much more than sword and shield. Now his family has been called on in a time of crisis and as the scion of the family he must go and try to bring honor to the family name. He knows that he has not been the son his father wanted him to be and so he sees this mission as a chance to prove himself in the eyes of his father. 

Background: The Norath family has served the rulers of Analand for generations. While they do not hold a great deal of land or power their loyalty to the throne has never wavered. Bendyn's ancestors have served in the military as commanders for more than a dozen kings. Bendyn's father Railyn had seven children 3 sons and 4 daughters. His eldest sons Railyned and Jerath were warriors in the fine tradition of the Norath family. The eldest daughter Raileena is also a great warrior serving as a commander in the King's army. The three other daughters were married into good families and set about raising the next generation. Then there was Bendyn. He too was raised to be a warrior, but always strayed to other interests. He likes books and scrolls. He has mastered the basic skills of a warrior, but has more talent as a Psion. In his youth he was somewhat overlooked in the large family. When the family traveled to court his father and brothers competed in tourneys and held council with important figures, but little Bendyn was drawn to the study of Bruscilious. He found the books and other fascinating items in the study far more interesting than swords and shields. Bendyn often had questions and spoke for hours with Bruscilious. A more socially aware child might have been afraid or embarrassed to bother such an important man, but Bendyn’s zeal for knowledge overcame any reluctance. Bruscilious was one of his tutors and taught him of Psionics and other things a young noble should learn. He met another Psion named Lirithan who was also trained in part by Bruscilious. As Bendyn got older he studyed with many tutors he still returned to Bruscilious' study and continued to have long converstations. Bendyn also spent time with his aunt, Florymel who was a distinguished Psion. She appreciated his talent and taught him many things. Much to his later regret Railyn had little time for his youngest son. He made sure he had basic training, but otherwise took little interest in Bendyn's upbringing. Then when Bendyn was 12 Railyned was killed in battle. He had died valiantly leading his troops. Sadly two years later Jerath was lost to an accident during a tourney. He fell from a horse and broke his neck. At this point Railyn set about trying to turn young Bendyn into the great warrior who could carry on the family name, but he was frustrated by Bendyn's seeming ambivalence to all things martial. His father secured him positions of responsibility, but Bendyn seemed to perform on marginally. He seemed to falter in positions of leadership. He was intelligent and a good planner, but failed to inspire his troops. Bendyn and his father rarely speak in recent months, but now Railyn finds he must call upon his only remaining son. His father is now very old and cannot undertake the return of the stone. With some reluctance his sends his only son and youngest child to uphold the family name.


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2004)

Scotley: Right on about the init bonus - its dex. My mistake. The background is solid.

How about a couple of older brothers who died and a sister who is particularly fierce? Having older brothers ment that there wasn't the pressure on Bryndn to be a warrior, at least during the first dozen or so years. Brendyn was also rather surprised to have been selected for this, his sister being a warrior of much greater reknown (and female warriors have relatively equal status to their male counterparts).

Also, Brendyn knows Bruscilious quite well. Bruscilious has had a hand in Brendyn's training as a psion (where he would probably have met Lirithan), but also in his education as a young man of noble birth. While Bruscilious was never Brendyn's principle tutor, long after his time of learning with the sage was finished, on occasions, Brendyn still finds himself deep in discussion with Bruscilious on a wide range of matters.

Finally, take Knowledge (nature, history, local, nob and roy - choose whatever you think Brendyn would be most interested in.) 4 ranks to reflect this. You may split the ranks between this and Knowledge (psionics) if you wish (but don't increase K/Psionics past 4 ranks in total).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2004)

That all sounds great, I'll update tomorrow when I have more time thanks.

Okay, I did the update and Bendyn should be ready to play. He took a point or two in three areas to reflect his wide interest in learning. When can we expect an in-character thread?  

Scotley


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2004)

*Psionic Items.*

The following items were generated randomly. The names of the items are my own, and are unique to your item. In other words, similar item will not have the same name.

I have tried to ensure that they are all usable by your characters, but please check. 

Powers granted are basically non-combat ones and different from what your character already has. 

For the weapons and shield, you will need a masterwork weapon to apply them to.

* * *​
*Bendyn* - Fighter 1 Psion 2

Psi Tattoo * (L1) My Light.
"Whisper of Bone" * +1 Melee weapon - Lucky (Mentally Audible {1})
"Cormoor's Well" *  Cognative Crystal - 3 pp.

{1} You may choose the sound and whether this happens 1) Upon being drawn or 2) upon drawing first blood or 3) Upon slaying an opponent. 

*Casparan* - Soul Knife 3.

Shards (3) * +4 Climb * +4 Jump * +4 Swim
"Bitter Pill" * Pearl of Brain Lock
"Jagged Soul" * +1 Melee weapon, Psychokinetic

*Erik* - Psychic Warrior 3

Psi Tattoo * (L1) Elf Sight
"Shield of Baird" * +1 Shield, Heartening {1}
"Nac Mac Lizard" * Power Stone - (L1) Biofeedback, Chameleon. (L2) Wall Walker.

{1} Rather than adding temporary pips, Hearting reduces your wound penalties by one step. If you suffer more than 25 pips damage, you still die.

*Lirithan* - Psion 3

Psi Tattoo * (L2) Tongues.
"Snow Water" * Cognative Crystal - 1 pp.
"One Good Turn" * +1 Melee weapon, Lucky

* * *​
Thats the last task remaining to be done. I'll get a RG thread open, and try and work out the last of the kinks in my first ic post.

thotd

PS: Due to the nature of PbP games, I'm going to ask you to identify when you want to activate the *Lucky* ability when you announce the attack.  You can choose to just activate it until further notice for simplicity as well. That way, if I roll a miss for your character, I can re-roll before writing up the post. Otherwise, we may end up backtracking. If you don't miss, the power doesn't get used and you can use it later.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, updated char sheet again.. paid for mw shield/battleaxe and added in those items, so your version of char sheet will need a few changes (attack, defense changes etc).


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

My character sheet has also been updated, and posted in the RG thread. Note that I, too, did some last minute shopping and upgraded my Light Crossbow to be crystal.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the cool toys. Bendyn has been updated and added to the RG thread.


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2004)

The ic thread is up.

Umm, the horses, unless indicated otherwise on your character sheets, are ponies (not the tiny shetland types, but not quite as large as a horse, and kinda shaggy). Ponies are by far the most common form of mount in the kingdoms, and the are particularly hardy and well suited to the hills. I think that all for the moment. Have fun. Its time for me to go to work.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2004)

*Sidebar: on the Gods.*

This sort of came to me (as these things tend to do) as I was on my way to the video store. Its just my initial musings, so thoughts and input are more than welcome, they are expected. Just kidding. About the expected bit that is.

Which reminds me. Sado, could you post up a bit about how you see Telak. We really should get that sorted. Thanks.

And nice work in Tobatty everyone.

*SIDEBAR: ON THE GODS*

First and above all is the mother godess, the Earth, Gaia. The beginning and end of all things. Around her circle her two consorts - the Sun, Solar, and Moon, Lunar. They rise from their resting place in the east and enter the mother godess in the west at the end of each pass across the heavens. And from these unions were born all the other forces of the world - the winds, the waves, the tides, the season and the storms. Each of them children of the earth, gods themselves, their numbers almost uncountable.

Solar is revered as the giver of strength and vigour. Lunar is revered as the giver of intellect and wisdom.

Long ago, in the golden age, the Sun and the Moon crossed the skys at will. But in each was a small wyrm of jealousy for the attention given to the other by the Earth. Each of the consorts attempted to undermine the devotion to the other. The Moon touched the world with fear and doubt and The Sun with rage and cruelty. When the Earth discovered what had been done, she was angered. But as she was about to purge the world of these things, she noticed that not all mortals submitted to them and the spirit light that burned in those that struggled was brighter than that she had ever seen before. The mortals had been granted, she realised, a blessing, although it was a harsh one.

But she could not let the actions of her consorts go unpunished. So she summed them to her and commanded them to march a fixed path across the skys as a sign of their eternal obedience to her. Should they ever deviate, she would distroy them. And so from that day forth they did as commanded they did as commanded because they new that the Earth did not threaten, and while she was loving, she was not forgiving.

But the a small wyrm of jealousy remained within both them. So both the Sun and the Moon secretly summoned the dragons to them. Solar offered them great strength and power in return for taking the gift of fire and metal working to his followers. With it they could build weapons and grow strong. Lunar offered knowlegde and wisdom in return for taking the gift of the White Mind, the ability to manipulate the Flux, to his followers so with it they could grow strong.

Once again the Earth found out. Without a word she commanded the sun to withdraw for six months and the moon to turn  his face every month in order that each could contemplate his weakness. At the sense of loss each felt at the isolation during their period of banishment each was overcome with remorse. They realised that the next time they erred would be their last. Both knelt before the Earth and begged her to help them overcome the wyrm with them. The earth just smiled and told them they had to tear it out themselves. Both paled at the thought, wondering if they had the courage. But both found it and ripped out the wyrm from within.  The Earth commanded them to throw it down to the ground. Both were horrified at idea of what would result from such an action. The Earth just watched them in silence. Knowing that they failed her twice, the sun and the moon did as they had been told.

Purged of their wyrms, the Earth allowed them to return to the heavens where they were told to watch over the people of the surface and help them to overcome their own wyrms as they themselves had.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2004)

I like the Gods idea you have presented. Oddly enough, I started with a similar premiss for my current regular game. Earth was alone in the dark and sang a forbidden song to create Moon, in her excitement she sang again more strongly and created Sun who immediately tried to eat moon. Their stuggles eventually led to the creation of the Lessor Gods, Dragons, Elements and the planes. Lessor songs by these beings created everything else. They sleep now. Great minds think alike and all that. I couldn't seem to get a decent set of mechanics for the players and worshippers in general from just the three, so I evenatully ended up with a fairly traditional pantheon, with Demon Lords, Devils and Yugoloths in power while the big three sleep. I'll be interested to see where you go with it. 

Scotley


----------



## Sado (Nov 15, 2004)

So how does the regular Fighting Fantasy Pantheon fit in? Are we using them at all?  I guess I could make Telak a local deity in Ruddlestone if not.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Scotley.

Sado. Good question. I went through the AFF site. I suspected that there was a pantheon, but don't remember running across it. The whole discussion is rather more fluffy than in a regular game because there is no divine magic in play. But I would still like to get something in place.

I will have another look over the AFF materials asap, but it may not be all that soon. If you want to post up a brief rundown of the pantheon, or ideas on how to work this, please jump in.

Ultimately, I will go with what people want.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2004)

Re: Horses - Eluvan mentioned that Lirithan was riding in his post. I just wanted to check if that was his intention. He didn't confirm it so I assume that he wasn't and he is walking.


----------



## Sado (Nov 15, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks Scotley.
> 
> Sado. Good question. I went through the AFF site. I suspected that there was a pantheon, but don't remember running across it. The whole discussion is rather more fluffy than in a regular game because there is no divine magic in play. But I would still like to get something in place.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I was surprised they didn't have a section on the gods of Titan too.  It really isn't going to affect my character very much, so it's not really important, but if you're interested there's another good site I found that's got other information relating to Titan:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/kenneth.beuden/FightingFantasy/

Here's the section on the gods:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/kenneth.beuden/FightingFantasy/Theology/Theology-Index.html#Charts

And the entry for Telak, Casparan's deity:
_*Telak*
The God of Courage.  He is the son of the Goddess Courga and the God Fourga (note that in Khare, where Courga is a God, Telak is not worshipped). He is often associated with Rogaar, the Lion Lord.  He is also known as Orial as well as The Swordbearer, The Shieldbearer and The Warrior.  He is the Patron of all warriors and professional mercenaries. He is a member of the Hall of Mind .

Lendleland nobility worship him. In Brice he is also worshipped. In this country the church of the Swordbearer (as he is known there) is powerful and along with the church of the Dyshyos (Fourga) impose a heavy tithe on those who are permitted to own their own land and live in the cities. 

Ruddlestone is governed by the priesthood of Telak the Swordbearer, but allows religious tolerance within certain limits to churches of gods friendly to Telak (Courga, Fourga, Throff, and Filash for instance are notable examples). The priests of Telak in Ruddlestone lead monk-like lifestyles. The high priest, or priest-king, is the head of the Telak church in Ruddlestone and is its monarchial ruler. Worship of Telak unites all classes in Ruddlestone. The current priest-king is called Rogar, the Lion King, who takes Telak's association with Rogaar, the Lord of Lions, to the hilt. 

The Arm of Telak is a God-forged weapon that was used by the forces of Vymorna to repel the onslaught of the army of Evil and chaos laying siege to them. It was located after the Prince of that Realm (a devotee of Telak) was visited by Telak in a dream. With the exception of the Talisman of Loth (which is not considered a weapon by many scholars) this is one of only two God-forged weapons known to be present in Titan, the other being the Spear of Doom used in the defeat of Voivod.

Telak is often portrayed as a heavily armoured warrior accompanied by a lion. His armour may well be golden as will be his sword. The Golden Sword is actually his symbol as well. This symbol is often to be found tattooed on the backs of the sword hand of warriors. Alternatively Telak has appeared in visions as a Dragon and as a giant Lion. He is closely associated with Rogaar. The priests of Telak, who are known to take up the adventuring life, clad themselves in golden robes, gold being his sacred colour._


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

A Heads Up.

It looks like I'm going to be away from the keyboard for about a week. At this point looks like it will be from the 9th to the 14th of December. During this time I suspect that my internet access will be minimal.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

*XP Allocation: Stead of Tabotty and Encounter with the bear*

*Stead of Tabotty: 200 XP* 

I liked the way you guys handled this. I'm going to post another sidebar soon, this one on nobility. But basically I'm thinking along lines much as you played it here.

Sado: I also need to get back to you on Telak and his place - sorry about the delay. I've been mulling over ideas and have checked out the AFF sites, but have been procrastinating the implimentation. :/ 

*Encounter with the Bear: 225 XP*

Please update your characters and if you have not done so, post them in the [rg] thread.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

*A little on Sean Beck.*

To recap: 







			
				doghead said:
			
		

> You have all heard something of the stead of Beck and the man who commands the loyalty of those who live there. Sean Beck.
> 
> Sean Beck was one of the great warriors of the Analand. His name appears in many of the stories told by your fathers and uncles and grandfathers even. Three Rivers Running and The Burning of Cymara are the most well known tales which spring to mind. If the tales are true, then he is a bear of a man who few can lay a weapon on when he has a spear in hand. But for the last dozen years or so he has lived out here and shunned the city, although the stories don't speak to that.




Brendyn: [sblock]According to the stories he is bold and direct, both in his manner and in battle. He hasn't been to the city for years as far as you know. You've met Sean Beck once or twice as a child. You dimly remember him as a huge bear of a man who laughed loudly and intimidated you somewhat. You get the feeling that your father was also somewhat intimidated by the man, although why you were never really sure.[/sblock]

Casparan: [sblock]You have heard the name of Sean Beck, but have not met the man yourself. According to the stories he is bold and direct, both in his manner and in battle. He hasn't been to the city for years as far as you know.[/sblock]

Erik: [sblock]According to the stories he is bold and direct, both in his manner and in battle. He hasn't been to the city for years as far as you know. You have been to the Stead of Beck twice. The first time was to hunt wolves that were raiding the area. You spoke to Beck a few times and found him to have little time for niceties and small talk, but plenty for drinking and laughing and his family. The second time the area was being harrassed by goblin raiders, and things were not going well. You had little time to talk with Beck, but thought the years weighed heavily on him and his temper was darker than before.[/sblock]

Lirithan: [sblock]You have heard the name of Sean Beck, but have not met the man yourself. According to the stories he is bold and direct, both in his manner and in battle. He hasn't been to the city for years as far as you know.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

Another Heads up.

I haven't seen anything of Eluvan since the 19th and Sado since the 25th in the ic thread. I really don't want to be ghosting party members so if they don't post ic before you are ready to leave the stead, I'll leave them there.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2004)

I updated my exp. in the RG. Hopefully the rest of the gang were just out do to holiday stuff and will reappear shortly.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Scotley

And yeah, I'm hoping so too. I really hate losing people, but I've done my share of ghosting and am not really keen on doing any more. On the flip side of the coin, if you are not enjoying the game, speak up. I will do what I can to address any concerns. I don't consider myself to be a skilled GM, and am more than open to feedback. It is, ultimately the most painfu .... er, effective way to identify areas needing improvement.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2004)

Okay, RG updated. I can't think of anything else we need. Bendyn is willing to ride point when we must go single file unless someone else really wants the job. Who else wants to be in front when possible?


----------



## Sado (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey doghead, did Diirk and Eluvan bail? It's just been you, me, and Scotley since the day after Christmas.


----------



## doghead (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, I know. I have been meaning to post up something about that but wanted to find something first. In summary, it boiled down to a very eloquent description of this point; no posts, no game. I can only assume that as Eluvan and Diirk have been around but not posted, they are no longer interested in playing. So at this point I plan to edit them out at the next available opportunity.

While I am at it, some other house keeping I have been remiss in not dealing with.

Sado - I read over some of the AFF material you directed me too. I like "Courga", the deity the Demonkeep of Telak is related to, and the lion association. The lion itself is not found in in the Five Kingdoms, but I was thinking that Courga could be a exotic (ie as in from the Three Empires) deity that has found a place in the Five Kingoms scheme of things, symbolised by the lion. Apologies if this is a bit vague or if I am off with the spelling, it was a while ago when I read all this, and when I went back the other day I couldn't find the pages I had read. 

Languages - Again, when I went looking, I couldn't find any AFF reference to the languages of the Five Kingdoms. I think that in this game the Five Kingdoms have a common tongue. (Sado, I notice that you have Cealic listed in your languages. Is that from AFF, or did I give you that? Its kinda sounds like one of mine.) There is also a language for each of the Three Empires. That will cover the main human languages in the region around you. There is a "common" tongue, but it is limited to a collection of basic nouns, verbs and adjectives of various origins. Its adequet for getting directions and a meal, but not much more than that. Few use it except to communicate when no common language exists. Other than that, the other standard languages remain - Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, etc.

OK. Again, apologies for having taken so long to get around to these things. If there is anything else you want to discuss, just shout.

thotd.


----------



## Sado (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, doghead, I for one am really enjoying the game.  I wasn't too keen on psionics, but I figured I'd give it a try because I really like the FF setting.  You're doing a good job with it (and I'm finding psionics are not a thing to be feared after all).  You've really made Titan come alive for me.

Oh, the old guy in the tree, that was classic FF material-a little silly but somehow fits right in the setting.  Nice job.

About the Cealic thing, you gave me that.  I figured it was your name for the common language or something.


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2005)

Apologies.

I haven't forgotten about you guys, I have been procrastinating. The usual stuff - work, life etc has been leaving me a little flat. 

If you are still here when I return, I will give the game a big kick-a-long.


the head of the dog


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey I understand. I'm enjoying the game and will await your return.


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2005)

I have been dodging this for too long now. 

I find running a game a lot harder than playing in one, and at the end of the day it is much easier to front up as Saanath, my merchant adventurer, or Lucan, my human pit fighter, than as the GM, the font of all things. Seeing me post everywhere but here, as players in _Shamutanti_, must irritate the hell out of you. It would me. Which brings us to the reason for this little confession. If you want to step down in order to invest your energies with someone more reliable, I will understand.

There are currenty 3 in game: Bendyn, Casparan, and the bandit. The bodies of your two  companions now rest in the earth's embrace, and the sun is disappearing behind the hills.

So its now time to put up or shut up shop, to see who's hot and who is not here.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

I am still here. I have enjoyed the game. If you are up for continuing I will keep playing. I've started running a game of my own, so my time is a bit more in demand, but I can still keep up with one more game. I fear the only other remaining player has gone missing however. 

Scotley


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Scotley. How's the your game going? Are you still running the one-on-one with Brother Shatterstone?

Sado is around - we are in another game together and I have seen him there. I'll drop him a note in the ooc thread.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool, hopefully Sado will want to continue. The game I am running now is going very well. It is listed as Island Empire part one. I started it for a group of friends who have played with me for years face to face, but who can only rarely get together now. They are all pbp newbies, so we've had a bit of a learning curve, but it is going well. BS had to put to solo midnight game on hold due to real life issues, so it never really got off the ground.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2005)

I tried to get drag the people I used to play with back into a PbP game, but it didn't happen for various reasons.

I expect Sado will pop up eventually. In the _Storms_ thread he mentioned being rather busy at the mo'.

I am currently getting _nameless_ up and running again. From a high of 8 players many many moons ago, we are down to two whom I just can't shake off. I think that they will need another, so I will probably end up running one of the other shells as a NPC. If you are looking for another game, you would be more than welcome to pick one up. Its a fairly vanilla dnd setting, but it uses my (fairly rough and ready) classless character generation system as well as the GNG rules.

There are three, possibly 4 options. The two simplest are a halfling scout and a human  farmer/militiaman. Both of these could be reworked within the framework of what has been downe so far IC. There is also the option of a goblin Blacktorque warrior (worg rider). The final option is a half-orc Warrior of Ketternek (God of Justice). This last one is the most difficult as he has for a long time been the center of things and party leader.

Anyway, let me know if you are interested and we can get into the nitty gritty details then. I realise that most people aren't keen on taking over pre-established shells, and variant rules can be a big put off, so no offense if you aren't interested.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

My first thought was to pass for the reasons you cited, but I've enjoyed this game and your style. I'd like to look at the game and the characters if you don't mind. Can you give me a link?


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2005)

Whoa. I honestly didn't think you would be up for it. It would be great if you do decide to jump in though.

Nameless is sort of an 'ordinary people caught in the middle of things'. It started with some goblin attacks, and the characters (farmers, blacksmiths, herders, a noble, a warrior - ie NPC classes) being recruited into the mititia. From the town they lived in, they were sent out to travel to the village of Killingtom to reinforce the garrison there. Along the way they were to pass on news of the goblin activity. They ran into a little of goblin activity of their own as well.

Just outside of Killingtom, they met a goblin shaman who told them that there was trouble brewing in the goblin lands as one of their kind was seeking to unite the tribes and lead them out against the people of the plains. Working for the warmonger was a human, who was looking for some device of power. With that device in his possession, the warmonger believed he could convince the other tribes that they could win, and rally the trtibes that hadn't joined to his cause. The Shaman fears that it would be so, and so promised to met the party beyond Killingtom and tell them where they needed to look to prevent the seeker from finding the device.

Thats where they are now. Meeting the shaman in some ruins a day out of Killingtom.

The easiest way to access the game would be my pbp thread here. All the links are there, as well as a little info on the characters.


----------



## Sado (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey guys.  I've been checking the IC board for our game, but I didn't think to look here until now.  I'm still around, ready and willing to go.

Are we continuing in the Shamutanti Hills, or are you trying to drag us over into another game   ?  I could go for either, but not both, as my plate is pretty full right now.  So if our game is still going, I'm still here.  Or if you want to just concentrate on the other game, I'd be interested in seeing what it's about.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2005)

The offer to take a character in _nameless_ was just an option if you wanted to pick up another game. I was planning to keep both games running if people were still aboard.

so I'll get to work on the IC thread.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

Scotley

A player who had to bow out of _nameless_ for RL reasons has popped up again. When someone lets me know that they have to bow out, I will always try to edit out characters in a way that I can bring them back later if the player wishes. So I am going to be bringing their character back in. This gives me an opening to introduce new characters, so if you are interested in creating one of your own, let me know.

Garival has tracked Cromwell from Killingtom to the ruins, so I could easily add another here. Obviously, it would have to be someone who had been in Killingtom at the time, so the character would need to have had some reason for being in a frontier garrison village. But other than that, its open.

I'm not fussed about filling the 4 iconic slots in the party. Life is rarely that organised. But the party doesn't have a spell caster of any sort at the mo', so that would be an area that would give you heaps of opportunity to shine. Just a thought ...  

thotd


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2005)

Since you are keeping this one running I better stick with just the one game. I don't want to thanks anyway.


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah well. I can't say I'm not disappointed. With Seonaid back, that would bring us up to 4 players. Add an npc and things would have been looking good. It was worth a try   

Anyway, back to the matters at hand.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

*Bendyn, the Bandit and the Javlin.*

On range and rounds.

While each characters actions occur in turn, I try and interpret events as happening over the course of the round. So at the start of the round, the bandit is 30 feet away. By the time Bendyn has drawn his Javlin (mv action) the bandit will have covered some more distance. Given you can move and attack in a round, a move action takes what, about 2 or 3 seconds (depending on the action and distance I suppose). So the bandit is about 40 feet away when Bendyn throws.

While I realise that this intrepretive reading is a little less quantifiable, it seems more appropriate for a RPG. The current DND rules seem very much set up for the absolute world of table top minitures battle. And quite frankly, sometimes quite unhelpful.

In this instance I gave Bendyn +1 for height (technically its only for melee, but I find it easier to throw down than up), -2 for range and -2 for visibility. I let the bandit keep some of his defense bonus as he was conscious of the possibilty of attack and doing his best to avoid being hit.

On talking and turns

Similarly, I do consider the time taken on discussion. While characters can talk as a free action, if characters discuss what they are going to do first, then they will not do it until they are finished talking. In this case for instance, it takes about 6-7 seconds to say what Casparen said. It didn't come into play here, as I read the post as meaning Bendyn choose to throw immediately. But it gave me pause for thought. And I thought I should mention it now.

I am generally pretty easy going on these things. I am looking to try and give the world a realistic feel, rather than penalise planning or any such thing. Or perhpas, a better way to look at it is that I am trying to avoid "rule trumps reality" situations.

I suppose, what I am trying to do is create a game that imersive and hopefully, fun. So let me know what you think. I am not the most experienced of DM's (though I have been playing for a few years; I suppose I DM the way I like to play). I am also fairly new to 3rd Ed. Am I missing anything?

thotd.


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

All sounds good.  Would Casparan talking take place after Bendyn threw the javelin because of initiative?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

Sounds like you've given this a good deal of thought. The rules often leave something to be desired when approached with logic. I was interpreting your post to suggest that the bandit would be 30' away by the time we could act. Thus, my comment about range. Given your interpretation I think the extra distance is appropriate. I would disagree about requiring a free action--speaking to take so much time--more than a round. When I DM I don't penalize players for short comments. I would say that Casparan's post of roughly three lines of comments would be about the limit, but I'd allow that much exchange in the interest of getting more interaction. My experience is that if you limit such comments, the players start to play their own game rather than work as a team. Consider two actual warriors in combat working together. A lot of unspoken communication will be exchanged. Each will be constantly assessing his partner's condition, position, gestures and other body language. In this format or even a face to face game we have no easy meduim to share such information. Thus, I allow more conversation to replace the communication that is lost in the translation to a game format. Just my two coppers worth.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

Sado: I suppose I read it that way, but ...

Scotley: Good point. I agree that the characters would be far more familier with each other than we as player are, and there is a lot more interaction than is represented in the ic thread. _In this format or even in a face to face game we have no easy meduim to share such information. Thus, I allow more conversation to replace the communication that is lost in the translation to a game format._ Nicely put.

... so given this it can be taken as having happened as is posted. Casparen is up.

Thanks for the thoughts.

thotd.


----------



## Sado (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry I've been away.  My fiance had a death in the family and we've been dealing with that last couple of days.  Back soon.


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Sado,

I'm sorry to hear that.

Thanks for dropping in and letting us know. Take whatever time you need.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

My condolences, do what you need to do. I am content to wait. And when Casparan returns Bendyn will be ready. Thank you for taking the time to let us know what is happening.


----------



## Sado (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, guys.  It looks like we'll be out until Tuesday next week.  I should be back then.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

Hey all

I hadn't really expected you to be so set on getting a guide. Its not a problem, but I'd rather avoid ghosting any party characters. Do you mind if I recruit for one? I'll make sure that they have some ranks in Knowledge (local).

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2005)

A new player as guide works for me.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2005)

I've posted the recruiting thread and Hypersmurf has expressed an interest. I'll keep you informed. Some of the information I'm giving him is stuff your characters wouldn't know, so please don't read the recruiting thread. There is some information that is relevent to all, so I'll transfer it to the ooc thread later. Thanks.

I'm also thinking we should _sblock_ the characters in the rg thread, just leaving a physical and first impression description visible to all. I kinda like this idea generally - characters get to know each other (or more accurately, you get to know each others characters) more organically.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

Bendyn is now spoiled.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 7, 2005)

DM:
[sblock]Can I get a little IC information on how far it is to Khare, what sort of terrain exists between here and there, and what sort of hazards exist?[/sblock]

-Hyp.


----------



## doghead (Jun 8, 2005)

*Hyp*: [sblock]I'll try to get onto it tonight. I'll also be giving you info as we go as necessary.[/sblock]

*Everyone*: I'm out tonight, working early tomorrow, so it may be a 36 hours till I get back online. Just to let you know.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

I will be out of town until the 30th of June. Please feel free to npc Bendyn until then.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Scotley:* thanks for the heads up.

OK, so it was a bit more than 36 hours. Sorry everyone. Things got a little mad at this end. We should be able to return to our regularly scheduled broadcast reasonably soon.

thotd.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> *Scotley:*OK, so it was a bit more than 36 hours. Sorry everyone. Things got a little mad at this end. We should be able to return to our regularly scheduled broadcast reasonably soon.




36, 460... not that far off... 

-Hyp.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Only one integer and a zero.

Off to the ic thread now.

thotd


----------



## Sado (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to keep putting you guys off, but after being out of town for a week, I got back home to find my computer had died while I was away (I foolishly left it turned on while I was away and a hurricane happened to come through during that time, so I figure it was weather/lightning related), so I will be without a computer for a while longer (except for here at work where I can't really post a lot) until I get mine fixed or replaced. 

Feel free to NPC Casparan while I'm out.


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2005)

Life must go on. I expect to be around if you restart, your game is great fun and different from most others here.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey all,

Once more I return to the land of the Connected. Cable no  less. Lovely.

So who else is still here?

the head of the dog.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 19, 2005)

That'd be me...

-Hyp.


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2005)

OK, that just leaves Sado. Anyone seen him around lately?

_EDIT: Just saw he was last online yesterday. So we should see him in a bit hopefully. Which make a full house. Outstanding._

I currently have no files, bookmarks or notes. It will take me a bit to get unpacked, installed, and set up. But I'll pop over to the IC thread asap and see where we are. I should hopefully be able to wing it for the moment while I get organised. Stay tuned.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2005)

See if he has an email listed. He might well have taken the threads off his subscribed list after so long.


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2005)

Doesn't have the email contact enabled in his profile. I'll hunt through my various address books and see if I have an email address for him. I think that I have somewhere ...

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2005)

Scotley, thanks for letting us know.

Hyp, do you want to keep moving things along, or wait up until Scotley gets back?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 2, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Scotley, thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Hyp, do you want to keep moving things along, or wait up until Scotley gets back?




I'm easy either way.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm out of town for the weekend.

-Hyp.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2005)

All right everyone. Post up when you are back and we will get things going again.

Cheers

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone seen Sado around recently. He was posting at Enworld up until mid October, but hasn't been around since then. He had computer problems earlier, but that was in July. Although he does live in Florida doen't he? They have had it a bit rough down there recently, weather wise. I'll keep ghosting him for a few more weeks. 

But if there are no objections, I'll see if someone is interested becoming the new ghost in the shell for Casparan if we don't hear from Sado after that time.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds reasonable. I do seem to remember him being in Florida, and there are still areas without power there.


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2005)

He's in Clearwater, Florida if his user info is anything to go by.

Scotley, are you in Memphis? Thats down the south east coast as well, isn't it?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

No, they call this the mid-south. We are about seven hours north of New Orleans on the Mississippi river at the Tenn/Arkansas border. No hurricanes for us.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> .... No hurricanes for us.




Glad to hear it. Its been a rough year for people down on the coast from what I have seen.


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you have any actions or do you just want to wait for them to engage you?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry, new post made. I guess I got involved in too many discussion threads last week and missed your post in the clutter. I'm clearing out excess subscriptions now.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 23, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Jack's axe cuts a lethal blow through the air. But somehow, the lizardman manages to deflect it at the last moment the the result is only deep cut across his leg.




Bloody hell.  Natural 20 on the Defence roll?

-Hyp.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2005)

Nearly. Jack rolled a 5+20+4=29. The lizardman an rolled 18+5=23. The Lizardmen have a nice soak, which pretty much eliminated all of the damage bonus. Pity, I was kinda hoping for a spectacular kill. Oh well, maybe next time.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be out of touch until early next week. NPC Bendyn as needed.


----------



## doghead (Nov 26, 2005)

OK, thanks for the notice. Not a problem as it will probably be a couple of days before I have the next ic post up. I've got very limited access at the moment, and the combats take me for ever.

thotd


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

*--- Interval: The Great Crash of 06 ---*

Well, 5 months gone. That would include the level ups as well. Hope that you have copies on you hard drive, as I don't.

I haven't tried to hunt down the lost material from cached files. Feel free to try if you want. But we can move one without it.

thotd


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

Bummer, I've just realised that I've lost my "5,000 posts" count.

*sigh*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 10, 2006)

Not too sure if I have a cached copy of my character....
Might have to redo everything...


-Blood


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

I've got no back up of the level up, but it wasn't too complicated. I should be able to redo it easily enough.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

I have copies of everyone's L3 characters. I didn't make copies of L4 because I have taken to using the RG thread versions.

Bloodweaver, this is what I have for the golum. Mostly just crunch.

[sblock=Golum 3]Warforged Psychic-Warrior 3

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral.
Experience: 6,000

Abilities:
* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 6.

Initiative: +1 ___________ [+1 dex]
Speed: 20 ft. ____________ [base 30 ft., hvy armour]
Soak: +9 _________________ [+3 con, +8 armour]
Defense: +6 ______________ [+3 bab, +1 dex, +2 shield]

Base Attack: +3
Base Melee: +5 ___________ [+3 bab, +2 str, +0 size]
Base Ranged: +4 __________ [+3 bab, +1 dex, +0 size]
Base Damage: +2 __________ [+2 str, +0 size]
* Slam +5 melee (1d4+2, xx/x)

Saves:
* Fortitude +6 ___________ [+3 base, +3 con]
* Reflex +2 ______________ [+1 base, +1 dex]
* Willpower +3 ___________ [+1 base, +2 wis]

Skills: 12 / Max Ranks 6.

* Concentration +7 __________ [4 ranks, +3 con] p
* Craft (Construct) +4 ______ [4 ranks, +0 int]
* Knowledge (psionics) +2 ___ [2 ranks, +0 int] p
* Psicraft +2 _______________ [2 x ranks, +0 int] * Not a class skill.

Feats: 
* Psiforged Body __________[L1]
* Adamantine Body ________ [C1]
* Monkey Grip ____________ [C2]
* Psionic Crystal ________ [L3]

Class and Race Abilities:
* Warforged Traits

Manifester Level: 1st
Power Points: 9 __________ [3 class, +3 wis, +3 feat]
* L1 Powers (DC 13): 
* * Expansion
* * Force Screen
* * ???

Languages:
* Common.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

OK. Looks like there may be a May 8 backup. Honestly, I'm not too bothered but I don't want to get a couple of days down the road and have everything reverted back. So we'll hang tight and see before kicking off the ic thread again.

thotd


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2006)

I've updated Casparan in the RG thread. Let me know when you get your characters done.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2006)

Sorry, I expected to be updated before now. Lots of RL issuses. I should be back on track by Monday.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2006)

No problem. Everyone seems to be somewhat busy at the moment.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2006)

I have come to a bit of a deadend in regards to where to take the game next. It was only intended as a one shot to give the psionic rules a try out. And I think it has run out of steam. However, I still like the basic idea and setting, and want to do something with it.

Recently I found some game material based on the Song of Roland. With a little work, it could be adapted to the current setting. But rather than navigate all the way a place where we can pick it up, I was thinking that it might be better to restart, rerecruit, and start a new thread. 

Essentially, the loss of the Stone leads to infighting between the Kingdoms, weakening them. Taking advantage of this, the Empire makes its play conquer the Kingdoms. Two of the Kingdoms side with the Empire, and for a while, it looks like the Five Kingdoms will be overrun and conquered. But rallying under the banner of ???, the Kingdoms rally and drive the Empire out, once city at a time. The game begins with the army of the Kingdoms marching towards the last City held by the Empire.

The mechanics would be pretty much as they are now. GNG. Psionic and non-spellcasting (with the exeption of Hype) classes. Original characters could be kept, or new one drawn up.  Paraphrasing from the original adventure: [bq]The characters are Kingdom noblity, born into a kind of huge extended aristocratic family. While many choose to enter the knightly class, others choose to serve in other ways, as a priests or bards for example.[/bq]

The characters will start at 5th level. And they will all be tied together by loyalty to one lord, although who I'm not yet sure. It may be the King, an Earl, the Stoneguard, or the church. I'm not sure yet.

So ... ?

thotd


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2006)

Hey, if a change will keep things moving forward that certainly works for me. I like Bendyn and would like to continue with him, just moved up to 5th level.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2006)

The idea was that characters could be carried over, although new characters could be created if anyone wanted. The new game was also intended to carry through the themes of nobility and a liege loyalty that I  saw coming out of the game initially. So characters like Bendyn are perfect.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 31, 2006)

Works for me. I would like to keep ‘Golem’ (aka tinman) and see where the path leads. However, I would like to throw out a small suggestion and ask for the levels to be a bit higher..? Maybe something like 6-7? Gives the chance to experiment with some psionic PrC’s.


-Blood


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2006)

*Blood*: Cool. That makes two. Hopefully Hype will check in soon.

Golum should be fine, although being one of a kind (at least as far ass anyone knows), many people are going to be at a loss as to how to treat him. In a society very much dominated by hierachical relations, Golum is going to be somewhat of an anomaly. He will probably be seen as more of a possession of one of the other charaters than an individual in his own right by many.

5th level is already getting towards the upper range of my GM experience. While I would like to see some advancement through the course of the game, I want to do it progressively.

Also, with prestigue classes, I am going to require that they have some kind of setting context before OK'ing them. I'll try and look over them to see which one could be used, and how they would fit in. If there is one you are particuarly interested in, let me know and I will give it some thought.

thotd


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2006)

A couple of other things while I remember.

You will need the Ride skill according to the adventure material. 

Also, reading the setting material reminded me of a some aspects of the orginal Shamutanti game setting that have kind of gone by the wayside. I'd like to bring them back. Armour should be either light or chain. Not all martial weapons are available to nobles. Those that  are: shortsword, light hammer, throwing axe, battleaxe, flail, longsword, warhammer and lance. All kinds of bows are available, as are crossbows. Think pre-christian celtic rather than the more traditional late medieval.

BTW, I'm going to be away for about five days, leaving tomorrow.

thotd


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

I am leaving on vacation and will not be posting for a week. Will work on Bendyn when I return.


----------



## doghead (Jun 9, 2006)

OK. Thanks for the notice. Given Bendyn and the Golum are pretty much ready to go, I  think I might use the week for recruiting.

thotd.


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2006)

After giving it some thought, I have decided to take a break from the d20 system. Its time to try something else, something simpler. I feel bad about abandoning the game like this, but I am finding myself feeling that planning and running a d20 game has become more of a chore than fun.

So, apologies to everyone, especially you Bloodweaver. I realise that you barely got a chance to give your character a work out. Scotley, Hype, it was a pleasure gaming with you. I hope that you enjoyed the game, that which it was.

thotd


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 17, 2006)

No worries.
I appreciate the chance to create an interesting character. 

Good luck to all!!


-Blood


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2006)

I did enjoy the game. Your style was unique in my experience. I'm sure we'll all see each other around the boards. Happy gaming!


----------



## doghead (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Blood, Scotley.

I'm not really sure what my style is. Is many ways, I still feel like I am learning. Struggling definately.

I'm sure we will see each other around. And it goes without say that you would all be more than welcome in any of my games.

thotd


----------

